# Fly Fishing without Fly Fishing equipment ?



## JimBaker48.8 (Apr 9, 2011)

Hear me out, it's a valid question.
I don't fish too much at all, except for my annual trip to the Rockies where I like to walk the trout streams while enjoying the magnificeint scenery in autumn. Anyway, I could care less about getting into the whole fly-fishing thing but would like to catch a few trout as long as I'm at it ? I recently learned that some people fly fish using strictly spinning-reel and rod by using nymphs, which of course is subsurface fishing and even more common by fly-fisherman than presenting flys on the surface as I'm told by some ?


----------



## Buster (Mar 15, 2006)

What's the question?


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

If you want to fish flies without using a fly rod, the most common method is to use a casting bubble. A casting bubble is just a fancy bobber. Usually it is football-shaped and has an eye on each end. You tie it to the end of your line and then tie a piece of leader to the other end. You can then put your fly at the end of the leader. Fish it in a dead drift just like you would fish with a bobber and worms. Let it drift down the current and when it stops, moves, or goes under, you set the hook. Don't wait long, because the fish WILL spit out the fly. Any motion and you set the hook.

You can fish multiple flies by tying a piece of leader to the bend of the first hook and tying another fly to the other end. Generally you'd want 18"-24" between flies. You'll probably also want to use a small split shot 1' up the line from your first fly.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

*Sorry, this one's gonna be long!*

One thing to check first is the actual regulations of the waters you will be fishing. You may be only restricted to flies, or even to actual fly gear. You'll find some waters require barbless and or single hook lures only.
Quite often the best trout fishing are on the artificial lure only C&R waters. Fine by me, I don't like the way trout taste much anyways.
I learned to really fly fish in the mountains of Utah, and have been for over 10 years.

My advice:
You'll want an ultralight rod of 5 1/2' to 6' in length, and spinning reel spooled with 4 to 6 pound mono. Another option is to go to Walmart and buy a cheap fly rod of about 6' and use an ultralight spinning reel with it.

As has been suggested, the clear casting bubbles with a bobber stop, really light split shot weights. No swivel. Learn to tie a fly tippet on, and cary some lighter fly tippet than the line on your rod (6 and 7 x usually do the trick). http://www.ehow.com/how_13905_add-tippet-fly.html
While there is something special about watching a trout slurp a size 20 fly off the surface.....most of the time, they feed subsurface.
You want the nymph to tick along the bottom. If you're not getting hung up once in awhile, you're not fishing deep enough. But don't substitute weight to get it on the bottom...add more line length, and longer drifts to give the fly time to get down.
You can fish two flys by putting a bigger fly a little higher, and then cutting 18-20" of tippet. Tie the loose tippet to the bend of the fly, and then attach a smaler fly to the end of that one. This is especially good in faster water, you tie a big ugly teaser fly and then a small eater underneath....

Check the fly shops to get some nymphs. My favorite all around general purpose nymphs are as follows:
Bead Head prince nymph is my #1 go to fly, especially when exploring new water. The bead adds a touch of weight, and will tick bottom in slower moving or shallow water. Sizes 14,16,18 and 20.
San Juan worm, size 10, 12. Pink, red, purple.
I haven't caught alot directly on the SJ, but I always tie a dropper to it and get bit on the dropper. They see the worm coming and move to it. They don't eat the worm, but then see the dropper and its on like donkey kong.
Hares Ear....beaded and not beaded, sizes 16,18,20
Brassie nymph, sizes 18,20
WD40 in various colors, small sizes like 20,22,24
In the fall, you'll want eggs, too. various colors. Sizes should be 14,16,18. 
Here's a site I've used before to buy flies
http://www.blueflycafe.com/
At $.65 a pop, they are about 1/4 the cost of buying them from a fly shop. Call the shop a few weeks before your trip, or check some forums, see what the go to flies are for the waters you'll be fishing, then order them on the cheap from bluefly.

Now that your flies are covered:
*Don't overlook spinning tackle!* You might even have some winners in your box.
Small rebel craws. Crimp the barbs down, and consider clipping one of the hooks off to make them doubles instead of trebles
Small rapala minnow floaters and brokebacks. The littlest ones.
Small rooster tails (brown is my #1 color hands down), and small sized panther martin spinners
My best kept secret for trout spinning tackle, hands down:
Small crappie jigs. Little ones, 1/16, 1/8, and 1/4 ounce sizes. Natural colors such as brown, black, olive, and burnt red or orange if you can find it. You will lose a **** load of them, but if you can buy them cheap its worth it.

Trout are current orientated fish. They face into the current almost all the time. They are lazy, looing for food coming at them, not from the side or behind them. Always fish upstream and bring the lure or fly back to you. 
Polarized glasses to help you read the water and see fish.

Good luck! Sorry for the long post, trying to help as much as I can.




























If you have any more questions let me know :brew2:


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

I disagree with a few things in the above post. 

1. You don't always want to fish upstream of yourself, as is suggested. It depends on what you're fishing. If you're fishing dries and/or nymphs, you do want to cast up stream and dead drift your fly. If you're fishing streamers, you don't want to fish upstream of yourself. You'll want to cast directly across the current, or quartering down, depending on current, water depth, fly weight, and line sink rate.

2. Not that those fly sizes are wrong, as trout will certainly eat small flies (and on many waters that's all they'll eat). But trout will really eat some decent sized stuff too. It depends on the size of the insect forage on the stream. If you're out fishing the Madison during the salmon fly hatch, those 18's and 22's are going to be all but worthless.

3. 7x is very small, and will probably lead to break offs with spinning gear. Even an ultra-light spinning rod has more backbone than a 5wt. 4x fluoro is generally 6#, and except on tiny spring creeks, or with very picky western fish, you'll probably be just fine with 4x or 3x. That said, if you're fishing those teeeeeeny 24's, you'll probably have to go down to those teeeeeeeny 7x tippets.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Fishing upstream is the easiest way to explain it I could think of. 

My experience in Utah and Colorado were small flies mostly. Some big stuff from time to time, like my biggest brown which came on a size 6 hopper on the Green. 

I didn't think of the backbone on a spinning rod. Might be worth just going with 4lb and straight to the line, no tippet.

5wt? 5wts are for girls, I use a 3 wt.....


----------



## GringoViejo (Feb 2, 2010)

Good knowlegable advice posted above, I used to rig the boys up with spinners and a casting bubble they work. But if you will spend 4 hrs with a guide ( he will have a rod to use ) I will be surprised if you ever enter a stream again without a fly rod. I did 10 yrs ago and it was the best $250 I have ever spent. I can't wait for July to get here, 7 days wading the Red and Cimarron rivers.

Suerte.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

jamisjockey said:


> 5wt? 5wts are for girls, I use a 3 wt.....


3wts are for fry! Proper trout require an 8wt 










You started it!


----------



## JimBaker48.8 (Apr 9, 2011)

jamisjockey said:


> One thing to check first is the actual regulations of the waters you will be fishing. You may be only restricted to flies, or even to actual fly gear. .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pictures man, where is that ? And that's also a pretty Brown !
###
But I've never experienced any area being restricted to "flys". Just so the they were artificial, some kind of lures ? And I've fished quite a bit out in CO, ID, & MT, but maybe there are areas that restrict "lures" to flys ?
And thanks all for everybodys input. I appreciate it !


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Boboe....are you sure that's not a landlocked shark?????


Jimbaker: Those pics are from Utah. Top one is the Upper Provo, the bottom ones are the lower Provo. 
Fly only waters are rare, but they are out there. 
Yeah, artificial only means lures, spinning tackle is fine. 
The PITA trout fishing is the regulations within the regulations. You may have very restricted stretches of water, just up or down from hook and cook sections.


----------



## JimBaker48.8 (Apr 9, 2011)

OK so if instead I do want to buy a "basic" set/group of fly-fishing equipment which I would assume would include rod, reel, and line plus leader/tippet, where's the best place to go here in the Houston-area or would I be better off getting it from a website ? And what's the most basic set of flys one should carry ? And what kind of money are we talking about here ?


----------



## Dawg (Oct 4, 2010)

Bass Pro or FTU has combo sets at a good price. I started out with Clousers in different colors, then went from there. I remember my first setup cost around $300 ,but I think the combos are less than that,never priced them.


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

Sierra Trading Post has a Redington RedFly Saltwater 8wt 4pc combo on sale today for $107 and some change...probably about $10 shipping. This is the combo that I started with...comes with the rod, reel, backing, saltwater fly line and a leader.

The leader was nail-knotted to the line, so I cut it off and tied a loop into the line for quick leader changes. I got mine last year at about the same price from STP. I've since replaced the reel with a Redington Rise from Cabelas on clearance for $99, and some Sage Equator II line...but the RedFly reel and Rio Mainstream saltwater line will do just fine! My friends that are really into fly fishing have commented on how well they like the RedFly rod for the price that I paid...its got a great feel and can punch into the wind.

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/p/...y-Saltwater-Fly-Fishing-Outfit-4-Piece-9.html

You'll see that its priced at $179....but if you go sign up for their daily coupons, today's coupon brings it down to $107. Thats a steal!


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

JimBaker48.8 said:


> OK so if instead I do want to buy a "basic" set/group of fly-fishing equipment which I would assume would include rod, reel, and line plus leader/tippet, where's the best place to go here in the Houston-area or would I be better off getting it from a website ? And what's the most basic set of flys one should carry ? And what kind of money are we talking about here ?


Bass pro, academy or another tackle shop you should be able to get a reasonable set up for a hundred. Nothing too fancy and the rod snobs won't ooh and ah you, but something that will work for years. I've got a Martin 5/6 I bought almost 10 years ago that I've caught a butt load of trout on.
IMHO, the fly rod from sierra trading post is a little much for what you're looking for. You should be looking at a 4 or 5 wt. 8wt is more for LMB and saltwater fish, steelhead, real big trout.
Most of the "complete" setups will come with backing, fly line, rod, reel, and maybe a few basic tools
http://www.basspro.com/White-River-...duct/96504/-1576958?cmCat=CROSSSELL_THUMBNAIL
Go with the 8'6" 5 wt. You might be able to get it in store at one of the local BPS shops, and they will put the backing/flyline on for you. Ask for them to set up a leader loop on the fly line. This allows you to do a loop to loop to attach leaders without any fuss.
You will need leaders. Tapered trout leaders about 9' long are usually the way to go. 9' 6x would be my choice
http://www.basspro.com/White-River-Fly-Shop-Trout-Leader/product/37518/-896394
Tippet, go with 6x. Usually take two spools for a trip and you'll have plenty. 
http://www.basspro.com/White-River-Fly-Shop-Trout-Tippet/product/37523/-896425

Flies....
bluefly cafe
http://www.blueflycafe.com/Default.asp
Is one of my favorite sites. I buy my staples and stock my stuff up from there, and then I hit a local fly shop whereever I'm going and get a few local flies. Online....$.65....at the fly shop? They will be $2.00 easy.

Dry flies:
Blue wing olive, sizes 16 and 18, in several colors. Somewhat hatch specific, but mayflies are pretty common in many areas. Being common, sometimes they work even when they're not hatching.
http://www.blueflycafe.com/Blue_Wing_Olive_Parachute_p/blu-1414c.htm
Blak knat parachute, size 20 and 22
http://www.blueflycafe.com/Black_Gnat_Parachute_p/gna-1167c.htm
Griffth's gnat, sizes 18, 20, 22. One of my winter favorites, and a good go to for tough fishing.
http://www.blueflycafe.com/Griffiths_Gnat_p/gri-1225c.htm
Brown Caddis, sizes 16 and 18.
http://www.blueflycafe.com/Elk_Hair_Caddis_Brown_p/cad-1418c.htm

Terrestial dry flies:
These are great for exploring new water IMHO.
Renegade, sizes 16 and 18.
http://www.blueflycafe.com/Renegade_p/ren-1134c.htm
Wullf Royal, sizes 16 and 18. Another exploratory fly, great for tying a nymph dropper to. Use the snot out of this if you see bees or wasps on or near the water.
http://www.blueflycafe.com/Royal_Wulff_p/wul-1119c.htm
Joe's hopper. Sizes 14 to 18. I've caught my biggest trout on hoppers, hands down.
http://www.blueflycafe.com/Joes_Hopper_p/hop-1254c.htm
Consider carrying a few ant, beetle, or dragonfly/mayfly patterns, too.

Nymphs nymphs nymphs, oh my!
Trout do alot of feeding in the water column. Put a nymph right in front of them and they have a hard time not eating it. 
My number one go to new water and tough fishing nymph
The Bead Head Prince Nymph with rubber legs, sizes 16,18,20
http://www.blueflycafe.com/Prince_Nymph_Rubber_Legs_p/pri-1699b.htm
The bead head helps it sink without weight. 
Hares ear, both bh and non-bh, sizes 18 and 20
http://www.blueflycafe.com/Hares_Ears_s/81.htm
San juan worm, 16 and 18. This is a good fly for using as an attractor (tie another smaller nymph behind it), especially in high water conditions.
http://www.blueflycafe.com/San_Juan_Worm_Brown_p/wor-1194b.htm
I'm also a fan of very small WD40's in all colors, and bead head zebra midges in black and red. Sizes 18, 20, 22 
http://www.blueflycafe.com/Nymph_Flies_s/41.htm?searching=Y&sort=7&cat=41&show=24&page=4

Streamers:
Wolly buggers in several colors, sizes 8 and 10
http://www.blueflycafe.com/Streamers_Woolly_Buggers_s/33.htm
I prefer them with a bead head, so they sink a little better. Cast into likely water, retrieve, pause, retrieve, pause.

That should get you started.

Where in the area are you? I'm in west pearland, and could give you a basic lesson this week if you want. I'm no guru, but could give you enough of a run down to get you started casting and tying your connections.


----------



## JimBaker48.8 (Apr 9, 2011)

Hey guys thanks a lot for the info, especially JamisJockey for such a comphrehensive info resource. This should be enough to get even a dummy like me headed in the right direction.
I don't fish in the area, or even on the Gulf, but rather out west. Late September I'll catch a flight to Boise (where I lived for a year in the 1990s), and spend my time out there primarily in the Idaho/Montana area. Best time of the year to be out there, when the Aspens are turning, and they are starting to get some nice cool autumn temps while it's still hot and muggy in Houston.
Never was a real serious fisherman but always enjoyed fishing while walking the mountain streams, and decided why not get into the fly-fishing thing. So in addition to the artificial jig and spinning reel set-up, I'm gonna try my hand at fly-fishing this year. Afterall, I've got 3 months to practice.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

I'd highly recommend that if you're going to go the fly-fishing route that you buy your stuff from a fly shop here and get a couple of lessons at least before you go. Then hire a guide for at least the first day or half-day in whatever water you are going to fish so that you can get some real on-the-water instruction. Fishing moving water is a lot different than the still water or saltwater fishing we do around here.

I realize the above requires a bit more of an investment in time and money, but it will be worth every cent to help ensure that your first few experiences will be more positive. We've all seen people buy fly gear who are too stubborn to admit they might need a lesson or two. They thrash around with no hope of putting a fly in front of fish, then it all gets stuffed in the back of the closet. It's not hard to learn this stuff, but it is different and a good start makes a huge difference.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

You bet Jim. If you want the offer is there for you to come by sometime. I've probably got a few flies I can spare, and I can show you some basics and let you practice. Might cost you a couple beers though. PM me if you want to hook up sometime.


----------

